# Anyone know what pants this guy is wearing?



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

send him a message and ask! It's impossible to tell watching the video.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bakesale said:


> send him a message and ask! It's impossible to tell watching the video.


they look custom for sure, they are tighter then my holdens and i have the skinniest kneed holdens..


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Pretty sick video and I'm not help w/ the pants.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> they look custom for sure, they are tighter then my holdens and i have the skinniest kneed holdens..


he probably sewed them to be tighter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

SWo do you guys think its the Holden Everest Pant in Bark (Save on Holden Everett Snowboard Pants Bark - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing) but sewn tighter? I could probably do that.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

you ruin the waterproofing and the ventilation of the pants so theres really no point of getting expensive holdens...
get some cheap pants, like volcom has cheap pants around 100 retail, with no zippers and sick colors. this way you can get some color and make em skinny..


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Found the pants! They're the Sessions TJ Signature (Sessions.com) but they're sold out everywhere.  Anyone know if there are any secret sites that wouldn't come up on google and might have them? Do you think they got discontinued or something?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

eL.Snow.Boarder said:


> Found the pants! They're the Sessions TJ Signature (Sessions.com) but they're sold out everywhere.  Anyone know if there are any secret sites that wouldn't come up on google and might have them? Do you think they got discontinued or something?


well it could very well be those pants but he definetly worked on em. those are baggier in real life then they lookon the site


----------

